

How Twitter usage could change forever? - zakelfassi
http://libertweet.com

======
stevenskinofsky
Smart way to write more than 140 chars ! Even though it breaks the "Twitter
concept", it should come handy once in a while.

~~~
zakelfassi
Indeed. Overusing this plugin will make Twitter a Facebook-like-landia :)

